# Glasses with Hearing Protection



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

How do you all wear your safety glass with your Hearing Protection with out breaking the seal around your ear?

Thanks.

Steve..


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Dunno about others but mine are so thin I don't lose any protection when wearing them.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wear plugs and muffs and my glasses just fit right in them. I never paid much mind to it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I wear ZEMs at the range, while mowing my lawn, or using power tools in an enclosed area. They work great, they're inexpensive, and they do not interfere with safety glasses.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks I will definitely try to find them. If not I will just use the earplugs and the muffs...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I never really thought about it. I guess the head phone padding wraps around the glasses ear piece.


----------

